# Wir haben ... reisen wollen. (Perfekt, Modalverben)



## Hussein89ali

Guten tag zusammen
Ich habe die folgenden Sätze in einem untericht gefunden. 

Wir wollen im Sommer nach Australien reisen (Präsens)
Wir wollten im Sommer nach Australien reisen (Präteritum)
Wir haben im sommer nach Australien reisen wollen (perfekt)

Ich weiß, man muss in der Vergangenheit die Modal verben mit in Präteritum benutzen. aber grammatikalisch ist es auch richtig, das Perfekt zu verwenden. Meine Frage ist: wollen muss in das perfect als pperf ( also als gewollt ) konjugiert und nicht als infinitive, stimmt das nicht?


----------



## Gernot Back

Hussein89ali said:


> Wir haben im sommer nach Australien reisen wollen (perfekt)
> 
> Ich weiß, man muss in der Vergangenheit die Modal verben mit in Präteritum benutzen. aber grammatikalisch ist es auch richtig, das Perfekt zu verwenden. Meine Frage ist: wollen muss in das perfect als pperf ( also als gewollt ) konjugiert und nicht als infinitive, stimmt das nicht?


Abgesehen von der Kleinschreibung der Jahreszeit und dem fehlenden Punkt am Ende des Satzes ist der Satz richtig.

Das Perfekt bildet man bei Modalverben mit Ersatzinfinitiv statt Partizip Perfekt (Partizip 2), wenn das Modalverb mit einem anderen Verb kombiniert wird. So kommt es zum doppelten Infinitiv „reisen wollen“ und der konjugierten Form des Hilfsverbs „wir haben“.


----------



## Hutschi

Zu beachten ist, dass sich die reale Zeit auf das "Wollen" bezieht, nicht auf den Zeitpunkt der Reise.
Wenn "wollen" im Präteritum oder im Perfekt steht, kann die Reise für die Vergangenheit oder die Zukunft geplant gewesen sein. Das hängt vom Kontext ab. 

Wir wollten im Sommer nach Australien reisen. (Präteritum)
Reise im vergangenen Sommer:
Wir wollten im Sommer nach Australien reisen. Leider ist die Reise ausgefallen. (Reise war für den vergangenen Sommer geplant. Das ist der Normalfall, sofern kein Kontext da ist.)
Wir hatten große Pläne für nächstes Jahr. Wir wollten im Sommer nach Australien reisen. Leider wird nichts daraus werden. Das Reisebüro hat abgesagt.

 Wenn "wollen" im Präsens steht, liegt die Reise in der Zukunft.

Wir wollen im Sommer nach Australien reisen. (Präsens) (Die Reise ist nächstes Jahr, da wir jetzt Herbst haben.)


----------



## Hussein89ali

Gernot Back said:


> Abgesehen von der Kleinschreibung der Jahreszeit und dem fehlenden Punkt am Ende des Satzes ist der Satz richtig.
> 
> Das Perfekt bildet man bei Modalverben mit Ersatzinfinitiv statt Partizip Perfekt (Partizip 2), wenn das Modalverb mit einem anderen Verb kombiniert wird. So kommt es zum doppelten Infinitiv „reisen wollen“ und der konjugierten Form des Hilfsverbs „wir haben“.


Vielen Dank 
Ich habe noch eine Frage.
 wenn man denselben Satz mit "weil" verwenden, steht das "Hilfsverb" am Ende des Satzes? Weil im Unterricht der Satz war : 
" weil wir im Sommer nach Australien haben reisen wollen" 
Ich finde das auch komisch. Stimmt das auch ?


----------



## Gernot Back

Hussein89ali said:


> " weil wir im Sommer nach Australien haben reisen wollen"
> Ich finde das auch komisch. Stimmt das auch ?


Ja, das stimmt auch. Im Nebensatz steht das konjugierte Verb ausnahmsweise nicht ganz am Ende, sondern vor dem doppelten Infinitiv (Vollverb + Modalverb), der dann ganz am Ende steht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hussein89ali said:


> Ich weiß, man muss in der Vergangenheit die Modalverben mit Präteritum benutzen. Aber grammatikalisch ist es auch richtig, das Perfekt zu verwenden. Meine Frage ist: wollen muss in das perfect als pperf ( also als gewollt ) konjugiert und nicht als infinitive.


Vielleicht denkst du dabei an


> *Modalverb ohne Vollverb*
> 
> Wenn das Modalverb ohne Vollverb benutzt wird, benutzt man auch standardsprachlich das Partizip II des Modalverbs.
> 
> _Perfekt mit Modalverb (ohne Vollverb) = haben + Partizip II (Modalverb)_
> 
> Beispiel: Präsens – Perfekt
> Anna muss zum Arzt. – Anna _hat_ zum Arzt _ gemusst_.
> Anna wollte zu ihrer Schwester. – Anna _hat_ zu ihrer Schwester _gewollt_.



Wir haben im Sommer nach Australien reisen wollen. 
Wir haben im Sommer nach Australien reisen gewollt. 
Wir haben im Sommer eigentlich nach Australien gewollt.


----------



## bearded

Ich denke, ich habe mal (möglicherweise in Österreich) Sätze wie ''Anna hat zum Arzt müssen'' gehört.
Gibt's sowas umgangssprachlich oder ist es eine falsche Erinnerung von mir?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne die Form auch, umgangssprachlich.
Thüringen oder Sachsen.


----------



## Hutschi

PS:
müssen

Perfekt
ich habe gemusst/müssen
Leider ist nichts darüber angegeben, was die Auswahlbedingungen sind.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Leider ist nichts darüber angegeben...


Na ja, in den obigen Beiträgen sind für die Standardsprache eigentlich genaue Richtlinien angegeben...
Die Umgangssprache ist natürlich ''freier'', wie es mir scheint.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Ich denke, ich habe mal (möglicherweise in Österreich) Sätze wie ''Anna hat zum Arzt müssen'' gehört.
> Gibt's sowas umgangssprachlich oder ist es eine falsche Erinnerung von mir?


Ich habe es wohl auch schon gehört, vermute aber, dass es nur regional verwendet wird.

Für mich klingt es falsch, aber nicht sehr falsch, vielleicht weil man sich leicht ein elidiertes Verb dazudenken kann, z.B. "Anna hat zum Arzt _gehen_ müssen".

Oder vielleicht weil in (allen?) Schweizer Dialekten das Partizip Perfekt von "müssen" identisch mit der Grundform ist. Man könnte also auch behaupten, die Deutschschweizer brauchen im Dialekt _immer_ den Ersatz-Infinitiv. (P.S.: Das gilt auch für "wollen", "können", "sollen", "dürfen", "mögen".)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich kenne die Form auch, umgangssprachlich.


 
Sätze wie ''Anna hat zum Arzt müssen'' hört man im Süden sogar öfter als ''Anna hat zum Arzt gemusst.''


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich habe es wohl auch schon gehört, *vermute aber, dass es nur regional verwendet wird.*


In Deutschland m.E. nicht. Der Satz kommt mir ganz normal vor und würde ich von Sprechern aller Regionen erwarten.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Der Satz kommt mir ganz normal vor und würde ich von Sprechern aller Regionen erwarten.


Fällt dir eine Anwendung von "gemusst" ein, wo dies nicht gilt? Oder würdest du sogar behaupten, dass man "gemusst" immer mit "müssen" ersetzen kann, zumindest mündlich bzw. umgangssprachlich?


----------



## berndf

Es ist vielleicht in einigen Kontexten üblicher als in anderen, im Prinzip ist es immer m.E. aber immer möglich. Grund der Umgangssprachlichkeit ist auch nicht von der Verwendung des Ersatzinfinitvs, mit _gemusst _wäre der Satz ebenso umgangssprachlich, sondern die Auslassung eines Hauptverbs, was standardsprachlich proskribiert ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> mit _gemusst _wäre der Satz ebenso umgangssprachlich, sondern die Auslassung eines Hauptverbs, was standardsprachlich proskribiert ist.


Das wundert mich. Hast du vielleicht etwas zu diesem Thema? 

Für mich klingt ''Anna hat zum Arzt gemusst.'' nicht umgangssprachlich, sondern standardsprachlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich sehe das eher wie *Grammis*:


> * Modalverben ohne regierten Infinitiv*
> Die Modalverben des Kernbereichs können auch ohne regierten     Infinitiv gebraucht werden. Sie regieren dann Adverbialia, Nominalphrasen oder     Subjunktorsätze. [...]
> Es ist daher von     einem fließenden Übergang vom Modalverb- zum Vollverbcharakter     auszugehen. Im Einzelnen gibt es folgende Verwendungen der Modalverben ohne     regierten Infinitiv:
> 
> *Rektion eines Richtungsadverbiales     (bei allen Modalverben)*:
> 
> _Ich *will*     weg/fort.
> Ich *muss* nach     Hause.
> Ich *kann* in die     Stadt._
> Diese Konstruktion wird oft über die Ellipse eines     in der Situation einschlägigen Bewegungsverbs erklärt. Sie ist jedoch     vollständig grammatikalisiert und keineswegs wie sonst bei Ellipsen eine     von einzelnen situativen Verwendungen abhängige Prozedur.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das wundert mich. Hast du vielleicht etwas zu diesem Thema?
> 
> Für mich klingt ''Anna hat zum Arzt gemusst.'' nicht umgangssprachlich, sondern standardsprachlich.


Da sind wir uns nicht einig. Wenn mir der Satz in einem Kontext, der standardsprachliche Ausdrucksweise erforderte, zum Korrekturlesen vorläge, hätte ich ich ihn so geändert: _Anna musste zum Arzt gehen._

EDIT


JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe das eher wie *Grammis*:


Interessant. Die ersten beiden Sätze wären für mein Sprachgefühl auch standardsprachlich OK. _Ich kann in die Stadt_ aber nicht. Vielleicht störe ich mich auch mehr am Perfekt in standardsprachlichem Kontext. _Anna musste zum Arzt_ hätte ich vielleicht auch ohne Hauptverb durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Wenn mir der Satz in einem Kontext, der standardsprachliche Ausdrucksweise erforderte, zum Korrekturlesen vorläge, hätte ich ich ihn so geändert: _Anna musste zum Arzt gehen._


Ja, so geht es mir auch.

Mir erscheint "hat zum Arzt gemusst" ohne Vollverb als sehr umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Problem ist, dass Sprache sich entwickelt.
Kein Nachschlagewerk kann alles enthalten.
Deshalb gibt es immer Regeln und Ausnahmen zu Regeln. Dazu kommen Beispiele, wie Wortlisten.

Grammis hat als Beispiel:
_Ich *muss* nach Hause._
Daraus folgt (nach einfachen Regeln): Ich musste zum Arzt. Ich habe zum Arzt gemusst.

Ein zweites Problem:
Es gibt mehrere Definitionen für Standardsprache.
Eine ist: Aufgeschriebene und vereinbarte Regeln und Beispiele. (Das ist bei der Rechtschreibreform der Fall.)
Eine andere ist: Allgemein üblich.

Wikipedia formuliert:

Standardsprache – Wikipedia



> Eine *Standardsprache* ist eine standardisierte Einzelsprache, also eine Sprache, die über mindestens eine Standardvarietät neben ihren weiteren Varietäten verfügt.
> 
> Sprachliche Standardisierung umfasst unter anderem die Allgemeinverbindlichkeit einer sprachlichen Norm, deren Kodifizierung in Grammatiken und Wörterbüchern, die Verwendbarkeit der Sprache für alle wichtigen Lebensbereiche (Polyvalenz) sowie die dafür erforderliche stilistische Differenzierung. Diese Merkmale beziehen sich jeweils nur auf die Ausbildung eines bestimmten Standards und lassen z. B. die zu der Sprache gehörenden Dialekte unverändert.



Oft wird vergessen: "... sowie die dafür erforderliche stilistische Differenzierung."

Eigentlich recht einfach, aber es geht weiter:


> Laut Ulrich Ammon sind die Instanzen des sozialen Kräftefelds, die eine einmal „gesetzte“ Norm nachträglich „bekräftigen“ und nach denen sich die Bevölkerungsmehrheit ausrichtet, erstens die „Normautoritäten“, die Korrekturen einbringen, zweitens die „Kodifizierer“, welche den Sprachkodex formulieren, drittens die „Modellschreiber“ und „-sprecher“, nach deren Modelltexten sich die Sprachbenutzer richten, und viertens die „Sprachexperten“, die Fachurteile abgeben. Alle diese Instanzen agieren nicht nur gegenüber der Bevölkerung, sondern interagieren auch untereinander.[1]



Letztlich bedeutet es, die Normen ändern sich.


berndf said:


> Da sind wir uns nicht einig. Wenn mir der Satz in einem Kontext, der standardsprachliche Ausdrucksweise erforderte, zum Korrekturlesen vorläge, hätte ich ich ihn so geändert: _Anna musste zum Arzt gehen._


Das weist darauf hin, dass früher unter Standardsprache meist Schriftsprache verstanden wurde.

---


Kajjo said:


> Mir erscheint "hat zum Arzt gemusst" ohne Vollverb als sehr umgangssprachlich.


"Gemusst" ist hier ein Vollverb. Umgangssprache orientiert sich oft an der Standardsprache.

Duden:
müssen



> gezwungen sein, etwas zu tun, sich irgendwohin zu begeben
> Grammatik Vollverb; musste, hat gemusst
> BEISPIELE
> 
> „Unterschreibe bitte hier!“ – „Muss ich das wirklich?“
> er hat gemusst, ob er wollte oder nicht
> *ich muss noch zum Arzt*
> ich muss mal (familiär; _muss zur Toilette_)



Der Duden ist zwar kein amtliches Dokument mehr, aber wir waren uns relativ einig, ihn im Zweifelsfall anzuerkennen, außer bei offensichtlichen Fehlern.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> hätte ich ich ihn so geändert: _Anna musste zum Arzt gehen._


Diese Version gefällt mir auch am besten.



berndf said:


> _Anna musste zum Arzt_ hätte ich vielleicht auch ohne Hauptverb durchgehen lassen.


Diese Version finde ich unauffällig und ist vermutlich die üblichste. Ungefähr gleich gut gefällt mir "Anna hat zum Arzt gehen müssen".



Kajjo said:


> Mir erscheint "hat zum Arzt gemusst" ohne Vollverb als sehr umgangssprachlich.


Diese Version finde ich gefühlsmässig eigentlich ähnlich seltsam wie "hat zum Arzt müssen".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe nicht, dass bei "hat zum Arzt gemusst" ein Vollverb fehlt. "Müssen" ist ja hier ein Vollverb. Es gibt zwei Varianten, die sich im Stil unterscheiden.  Eine mit "müssen" als Vollverb und eine mit "müssen" als Hilfsverb und zugehörigem Vollverb.

Je nach Stil würde ich die am besten passende Form wählen.

In schriftlichem erzählenden Stil würde ich wahrscheinlich auch "Ich musste zum Arzt gehen" gewählt.
In "normaler" mündlicher Sprache würde ich sagen: "Ich habe zum Arzt gemusst" oder "Ich habe zum Arzt müssen". Alle Formen sind Standarddeutsch, zumindest laut Duden. Sie haben allerdings unterschiedlichen Stil.
In gehobenem Stil würde ich sagen: "Ich musste zum Arzt gehen". (Auch, wenn ich fahren würde. "Gehen" ist hier grammatikalisiert, es hat wenig eigene Bedeutung.) Wenn ich explizit hervorheben will, dass es nicht um "gehen" geht, würde ich sagen: "Ich musste zum Arzt."


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe nicht, dass bei "hat zum Arzt gemusst" ein Vollverb fehlt.


Das hat auch niemand behauptet. Natürlich fungiert "müssen" hier als Vollverb.



Kajjo said:


> Mir erscheint "hat zum Arzt gemusst" ohne Vollverb als sehr umgangssprachlich.


Ich dachte es wäre leicht verständlich, dass ich hier meinte, dass ich in dieser Sprechsituation "müssen" als Modalverb und ein _zusätzliches Vollverb _erwartet hätte.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich dachte es wäre leicht verständlich, dass ich hier meinte, dass ich in dieser Sprechsituation "müssen" als Modalverb und ein _zusätzliches Vollverb _erwartet hätte.


Als Modalverb funktioniert es so aber nicht. Deshalb ist es ja selbstverständlich, dass es ein Modalverb ist, wenn ein Vollverb folgt. Aber wenn kein Vollverb folgt, kann es dann ein Modalverb sein? (Die Frage ist echt gemeint, nicht polemisch.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Aber wenn kein Vollverb folgt, kann es dann ein Modalverb sein? (Die Frage ist echt gemeint, nicht polemisch.)


Ich kann mir spontan nur grammatisch falsche Sätze "nur mit Modalverb" vorstellen. Ein korrekter Satz erfordert im Allgemeinen ein Vollverb. 

Das schließt aber eben nicht aus, dass zum Beispiel ein Deutschlernender einen Satz mit einem Modalverb bildet, der halt falsch ist. Oder dass so etwas in der Umgangssprache vielleicht vorkommt, sei es als Ellipse oder als Scherz oder als "etablierter Fehler".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich kann mir spontan nur grammatisch falsche Sätze "nur mit Modalverb" vorstellen.


Danke. Das war der Grund, dass ich "müssen" standardsprachlich in der gegebenen Verwendung als Vollverb betrachte. (Ich muss zum Arzt.)

PS: Das entspricht Ockhams Rasiermesser. Warum soll ich eine falsche Form annehmen, wenn eine korrekte existiert?

Ich denke aber, inhaltlich sind wir uns einig. Als Modalverb ist es falsch, als Vollverb ist es korrekt.

Duden:
müssen



> gezwungen sein, etwas zu tun, sich irgendwohin zu begeben
> Grammatik Vollverb



PS: Ich muss jetzt zum Orthopäden. Ich gehe gleich los.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> In "normaler" mündlicher Sprache würde ich sagen: "Ich habe zum Arzt gemusst" *oder "Ich habe zum Arzt müssen*". Alle Formen sind Standarddeutsch,


Ich frage mich dabei, wieso ''Ich habe zum Arzt müssen'' Standarddeutsch sein kann:  wenn 'müssen' hier ein Vollverb sein soll, wo bleibt die Notwendigkeit eines Ersatzinfinitivs? Für mich (Nicht-Muttersprachler) ist es eher eine umgangssprachliche Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> wieso ''Ich habe zum Arzt müssen'' Standarddeutsch sein kann: wenn 'müssen' hier ein Vollverb sein soll


Richtig. Wenn Ersatzinfinitiv, dann Modalverb und dann fehlt das Vollverb.

Bei "Ich musste zum Arzt" klingt für mich erheblich besser als "Ich habe zum Arzt gemusst", aber so oder so empfinde ich diese Verwendung als Vollverb nicht optimal. Sie hat für mich umgangssprachlichen Charakter.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Ich frage mich dabei, wieso ''Ich habe zum Arzt müssen'' Standarddeutsch sein kann: wenn 'müssen' hier ein Vollverb sein soll, wo bleibt die Notwendigkeit eines Ersatzinfinitivs? Für mich (Nicht-Muttersprachler) ist es eher eine umgangssprachliche Ausdrucksweise.


Duden gibt eben an:
müssen

*Perfekt*
ich habe gemusst/müssen
du hast gemusst/müssen
er/sie/es hat gemusst/müssen
wir haben gemusst/müssen
ihr habt gemusst/müssen
sie haben gemusst/müssen
Da wird kein Unterschied zwischen Vollverb und Hilfsverb gemacht.

Damit ist es als standardsprachlich kodifiziert, das kann aber auch auf einem Fehler beruhen.

Was besser klingt, hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Kodifizierung zu tun. 

Auch andere Tabellen machen keinen Unterschied an dieser Stelle zwischen Hilfsverb/Modalverb und Vollverb.
Kajjo kann also recht haben. Nur habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, dass "müssen" beim Vollverb ausgeschlossen ist.

Gibt es eine Kodifizierung, die den Duden an dieser Stelle negiert?

Grammis:

Vollverb



> Vollverben können im Unterschied zu  Modalverben,  Hilfsverben und  Kopulaverben in ihrer finiten Form alleine den  Verbalkomplex und damit den  Prädikatsausdruck bilden.



Das sagt aber (leider) nichts zum speziellen Punkt der infiniten Form von Vollverben aus. Es kann also den Duden nicht widerlegen.

Ich habe kein Problem, wenn gesagt wird, dass ein bestimmter Stil besser klingt oder vorzuziehen ist und ein anderer eher zu vermeiden.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Da wird kein Unterschied zwischen Vollverb und Hilfsverb gemacht.


Der Duden ist halt Wörterbuch und nicht Grammatik-Referenz.


----------



## Kajjo

LEO beschreibt es so, wie es auch allgemein unterrichtet wird. Der Duden gibt nur beide Formen an, ohne dass er die Regel dazugeschrieben hat.



> In den zusammengesetzten Zeiten wird das Partizip Perfekt durch den Infinitiv Präsens ersetzt, *wenn es unmittelbar nach einem Infinitiv steht*. Dies geschieht z. B. im Perfekt und Plusquamperfekt.


Quelle LEO

Interessant ist auch die Anmerkung (ebenda):



> Wenn Modalverben wie Vollverben verwendet werden, handelt es sich meist um einen Satz, bei dem der Infinitiv weggefallen ist.





> Ich kann / darf / muss / will es (→ tun).    Er kann gut Französisch (→ sprechen).
> Ich will / möchte ein Brötchen (→ haben / essen).    Sie dürfen am Sonntag nicht ins Schwimmbad (→ gehen).


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> [im Duden] wird kein Unterschied zwischen Vollverb und Hilfsverb gemacht.
> 
> Damit ist es als standardsprachlich kodifiziert, das kann aber auch auf einem Fehler beruhen.


Meines Erachtens handelt es sich nicht um einen Fehler, sondern die Tabelle soll wohl andeuten, dass die Modalverben im Perfekt auch als "doppelter  Infinitif" auftreten können.





> Wenn Modalverben wie Vollverben verwendet werden, handelt es sich meist um einen Satz, bei dem der Infinitiv weggefallen ist.         LEO


_*Mein Deutschbuch*_ ist expliziter:


> Gelegentlich kann man ein *Modalverb* auch alleine *als Vollverb* benutzen.
> *Voraussetzung* ist eine eindeutige Identifizierung der Situation:
> _Ich muss jetzt nach Hause (gehen / fahren)
> Mein Mann hat heute Nachmittag keine Zeit. Er muss in die Stadt (fahren).
> ....._
> 
> Wenn ein Zusammenhang / eine Situation klar ist, kann man ebenfalls das 2. Verb weglassen:
> _Meine Frau kann nicht kochen. - Meine kann es dagegen sehr gut._


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> sondern die Tabelle soll wohl andeuten, dass die Modalverben im Perfekt auch als "doppelter Infinitif" auftreten können.


Wäre der Satz ''Anna hat zum Arzt müssen'' demnach regel-/standardmäßig? (das Modalverb 'müssen' _tritt hier als_ _Doppelinfinitiv auf_, d.h. = gehen müssen...) Und ''gemusst'' wäre falsch - oder entgeht mir etwas?


----------



## Wortklauber

@bearded....alles ist relativ: In Österreich wird der Satz als den Regeln entsprechend empfunden, da sehr viel benutzt. In Deutschland nur in wenigen Regionen (ich würde neben Sachsen und Thüringen noch Baden und Württemberg anführen). Abgesehen davon lässt sich ja allgemein ein Trend zur Vereinfachung beobachten. Daher tritt „Anna musste zum Arzt" wohl häufig an die Stelle der Form mit dem Perfekt, die ja im Deutschen leider etwas kompliziert ist, wie dieser Thread zeigt.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Und ''gemusst'' wäre falsch


Falsch nicht, eher _ungebräuchlich_, würde ich sagen.


Wortklauber said:


> Daher tritt „Anna musste zum Arzt" wohl häufig an die Stelle der Form mit dem Perfekt


 So sehe ich das auch.


----------

